# What Percentage of Business if Hail?



## KevinOxford770 (Dec 14, 2012)

What percentage of your business is from hail? Have you seen hail continue to increase or drop off? In Georgia we've seen hail spike within the last few years, but there hasn't been as much hail in recent years.

It seems like some of the business has dried up and some people reroofed early because they could file a claim.

What's everyone else seeing?


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

We experianced an influx of hail work in 06, 07, 08, and 09. Most of 09 hail work was 08 hail. Prior to 06 never did an insurance claim roof where we worked hand in hand with the insurance carrier. Did a few prior to that but let the insured deal with the insurance carrier.

This year we did more insurance work both wind and hail than '10 and '11. This years hail/wind damage was minuscule to 06 and 08 though.

In '10 and '11 we did a fair amount of old fashion homeowner paying for new roofs.

Since 09 we've also been doing more and more new construction roofing which was our bread and butter prior to 06. Most of the new stuff is subbed out to my brothers crew so we can stay on top of the tear offs were the money is better.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Although we welcome it, we don't chase hail damage. Maybe 10%


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

.01% is hail or storm restoration related.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> .01% is hail or storm restoration related.


Ad this sounds generous...


----------



## RidgelineRoofing (Jun 29, 2010)

We saw a spike in hail/wind related roofing during the past two years, but it seems to be slowing now in this market. 

There was a significant hail storm here in April of 2011 that attracted many out of state roofing companies and caused many unemployed framers, siding contractors, home builders, etc, to become roofers. As a result, the market was flooded... and much of the roofing work was soaked up.

I am afraid that business may be slower here over the next several years for the local, long term roofing companies.


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

My luck yet hail is not disturbing my business.Hailstorm will occur oftenly we must prevent from that.

_______________________________________


remodeling companies


----------



## snowenvy (Jan 5, 2013)

My percentage is 70%. I live in Kansas City and it's everywhere. Unfortunately, it's been hard to get bought lately.

Kansas City Hail Damage Repair


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 10, 2013)

I live in North Texas and the majority of our residential re-roofs are due to hail damage. As a matter of fact, if a roof needs to be applied most home owners will wait until a hail storm comes through and have insurance companies to help with the bill. I can't believe that insurance companies have not come up with rules and regulations against that yet, but as long as they help the home owners we will build them. It is a lot better for the homeowner to pay their deductible only as apposed to whole contract price. 

Devin Mahdi
Dallas Roofers


----------

